# Abacos Info...



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi everyone. We''re taking our Island Packet 40'' to the Abacos in April for the first time. We''re doing the usual info gathering,ie; web, charts, etc. Is there any general or specific info we should know about, say from those of you who have just returned or go often? I understand the hurricane''s have changed things somewhat, looking for info we can''t find anywhere''s else. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bobbie,
Try this message board, you''ll get all the answers you need there.

http://coconuttelegraph.net/cgi-bin/noteboards/abacos.cgi?

dave....


----------



## davezeiss (Apr 23, 2004)

Bobbie, I''ve cruised there several times and have always enjoyed it. Most of the cruising is fairly straight forward. My favorite anchorage is probably Double Breasted Cay. My favorite Towns are Hope Town and New Plymouth (Green Turtle), but Marsh Harbor is the best for marine supplies, crew changes and cheaper water. A cheap mooring ball at Treasure Cay entitles one to the showers and other resort offerings. Pete''s Place and the foundry next door were another favorite stop. I haven''t been since the hurricanes. Note that in many towns, fresh vegies, name brand bread, etc may only be available for a day after the ferry arrives. (They make some great local breads, but my experience is they do not keep as long) Many things including fuel are about double the price of the U.S. There is a lot of great snorkeling, but beware of what the tidal currents will be doing. Feel free to send me an e-mail if you have any other questions or would like to chat in more detail.


----------



## ricekrgr (Jan 21, 2002)

Check out The Cruising Guide to Abaco, By Steve Dodge. I believe the 2005 edition is now available.

Bob


----------



## robfinora (Apr 25, 2001)

Bobbie,

My wedsite is a free online cruisng guide with submissions by experienced sailors. We just posted a new section on the Abacos that should help. Check the link below:

http://cruisingguide.blogspot.com/ 

PS - feel free to submitt your knowledge as well!

Rob


----------

